

Show HN: How I dealt with someone trying to build a copy my business - chriscampbell
http://austin.craigslist.org/cpg/3695668636.html
Someone posted an ad on Craigslist offering to pay $750 to build a copy of my company, Review Trackers. I noticed the ad within a few hours of it being posted and decided to redirect the traffic (since they linked to us in the posting) to our Rails developer job posting with a little note.
======
mnicole
Hey Chris, great way to get back! My only suggestion is to add some larger
margins between your job listings for readability and maybe make the "Hey
Craigslist’er" headline a little larger or a different color to stand out.
Initially I couldn't tell what I was looking at.

------
sp332
You... copied him back? I don't get it.

~~~
chriscampbell
Looks like they just updated the link in the CL ad to another website (was
previously a direct link to ReviewTrackers.com), funny enough the new link is
also to a website that I own. Now redirecting the new link to this URL as
well- <http://www.reviewtrackers.com/company/careers/#rails>

~~~
sp332
Oh, I see! That's an awesome response :)

